# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  gdje su vrtići iz bajke

## jakovmali

evo moje dijete sada navršava 2 godine, odlazi u jaslice, čuva ga naravno po jedna teta u smjeni, pije običnu vodu iz pipe, u vrtić može uči tko kod poželi i sve ih zajedno sa tetom odnjeti ili sl., dječje igralište je loše opremljeno i pritom ga nitko ne pregledava u smislu raznih igala, razbijenih boca i sl., a gle čuda smanjili su nam računa za našu djecu i našu budućnost za 200,00 kn.
Znam da je nekim roditeljima puno dati još 200,00 kn, ali budući je i 400,00 kn bila najniža naknada u Hrvatskoj pitam se što je i tko je dobio nešto smanjivanjem.
Tete i tako uvijek traže da se donese nešto u vrtić (maramice, flomasteri, stare igračke isl). Isto tako tete zato što su po jedna ne stignu se dovoljno baviti svom djecom, nemaju sva djecu u jednom trenutku želju za slaganjem kockica, čitanjem slikovinca i sl. onda kada dođem po dijete ista kaže kako je živ, da se posvuda penje i sl.
Zvala sam gradsko poglavarstvo za odgoj i obrazovanja no njihova ravnateljica mi je rekla da oni sve znaju i da se apsolutno slažu, no međutim da to nije do njih, pa do koga je to, tko brine o toj dječici i njihovom odgoju???

Kako nešto promjeniti, kome pisati ili koga zvati?

----------


## MajaMajica

*baš!   što se dogodilo s našom akcijom za vrtiće iz bajke?*

----------


## davorka

Akcija Za vrtiće iz bajke i dalje traje. Apel i naši potpisi su predani u Ministarstvo, bili smo u prosincu na sastanku sa Ministrom Primorcem. Upravo sada pišemo primjedbe na novi prijedlog normativa koji bi trebao ići u proceduru.

----------


## renata

ta primjedba da je premalo teta nam je jedna od glavnih primjedbi koje saljemo na normativ

----------


## MajaMajica

nadam se da će nešto od toga i prihvatiti, valjda imaju toliko pristojnosti, da iz svojih velikih i udobnih fotelja imaju suosjećajnosti barem za najmlađe...znate onu latinsku...bisere pred svinje...
cure svaka vam čast na borbi, ustrajte!  :Love:

----------


## Arwen

javljam se tj podižem znam da sam nova ali me stvarno zanima
šta je s tom akcijom

----------


## renata

izgubila se u ladicama ministarstva
kao i novi normativi  :Mad:

----------


## dijanam

znam da je ovo vec staro, ali ipak:
zasto je ovo "pije običnu vodu iz pipe" lose?

Ja bih bila sretna da je kod nas u vrticu tako.

----------


## lalah

Ne znam za Zg
U Splitu ne bih imala nošta protiv
da sam u Puli dobila bi živčani

----------


## Arwen

mi smo se tek od lani uspjeli izboriti za cjelodnevni boravak(07.00-15.00)
i ručak :D 
pa nesmijemo pretjerivat,od ove godine će jesti 2puta sedmično i
friške moliće to je zdravo a ostalo tko zna problem su i roditelji pola ih viče pa dajte im hrenovke,pohano,frigano..............

----------


## Goga40

> Ne znam za Zg
> U Splitu ne bih imala nošta protiv
> da sam u Puli dobila bi živčani


Zašto?
Ja pijem vodu iz špine. Zar ne bih trebala?

----------


## vesso

cure što je s privatnim vrtićima? situacija se u cijeloj RH kreće od loše prema užasnoj i ta priča košta 200 kn. koliko vas je spremno platiti 5x više za 100x bolje uvijete koje možete sami kreirati

----------


## Amalthea

> znam da je ovo vec staro, ali ipak:
> zasto je ovo "pije običnu vodu iz pipe" lose?
> 
> Ja bih bila sretna da je kod nas u vrticu tako.


Možda direktno iz pipe?
Znam da su iz Domagojeve grupe (kad je išao u vrtić) slali žednu djecu u kupaonicu pa su se nacicavali direktno iz pipe...  :/

----------


## Rene2

Mislim da smo mi iz manjih mjesta u prednosti. Gradski vrtić sufinancira gpoglavarstvo t.d. je puni boravak (6.00 - 16.00) sa doručkom, ručkom, užinom i spavanjem prema potrebi) 450 kn. Tete su divne, sve sobe su dobile novi namještaj ove godine. Vrtić je u centru grada, direkt uz veeeeliki park i ima svoje veeeliko ograđeno dvorište(zelene površine, 2 pješčanika, tobogani, ljuljačke, mini prometni poligon). Ne ulazi bilo tko i bilo kako. Pazi se na raznoliku i zdravu prehranu djece... ja ga ne mogu dovoljno nahvaliti. U vrtiću rade još neke tete koje su i u moje vrijeme(vrtićko) bile tete i sve su divne, na grupu od 25 djece idu 2 tete . Ja mislim da je "Zvončić" u Našicama vrtić iz bajke.  :D

----------


## Rene2

Ah da, provodi se pedagoški program u potpunosti, djeca imaju dva puta tjedno boravak u dvorani (vrtić ima sportsku_vrtićku dvoranu), dakle fizička aktivnost, čitanje, šetnje po prirodi...
A što se tiče vode iz pipe, to pijemo i kod kuće i trebamo biti zahvalni da je naša voda iz pipe još pitka. 
Naša djeca u vrtiću uz ručak dobiju cedevitu, a inače prema potrebi piju vodu. 
Do prije nekoliko mjeseci smo nosili male ručnike za brisanje koji su tamo bili od ponedjeljka do petka, međutim dogovorili smo se da to nije higijenski jer tih ručnika bude po podu i u zahodu i svagdje pa sad mjesečno za svoje dijete donesem 4 role papirnih ubrusa i paket papirnatih rupčića. To i nije neki extra trošak za malo bolju higijenu.

----------


## brane

naš vrtić je vrtić iz bajke i naše tete su tete iz bajke
 tako sam sretna kad svoje dječake bez iti malo straha povjeravam svako jutro tim tetama i toj ustanovi

----------


## Kejt

Išla sam neki dan prijaviti Elu na natječaj za jaslice, državne. Na oglasnoj ploči sam usput pročitala tjedni menu. Ljudi dragi, to je horor - hrenovke, frigani 'riblji' štapići i slične stvari. Kad sam pitala u Tajništvu o kvaliteti hrane, odgovor je bio 'prema normativu'. Pa dobro, kakav je taj normativ? Ili ga ipak zaobilaze? Možemo li tu išta? 
Netko je pitao jesmo li spremni platiti pet puta više za sto puta bolje uvjete - MM i ja, trenutno, nismo. Uostalom, i siromašna djeca imaju pravo na zdravi ishranu.

----------


## Rene2

Nemam iskustva s jaslicama, ali s vrtićem... evo drugu godinu i prije toga igraonica. Naš vrtić "Zvončić", Našice je vrtić iz bajke i tete također.
Sretna sam što je moja Rea tek s 3 godine krenula i nitko mi ne može zamijeniti te 3 godine koje sam uz nju provela doma. Bilo je čupavo, MM i ja oboje nezaposleni, ali ništa loše ne pamtim iz tih vremena.
Na vrtić se počela navikavati sa 2,5 g. DV svake godine od travnja do lipnja organizira dječju igraonicu 2x tjedno po 2 sata(16-18). Odlično za navikavanje na tete, prostorije, dolaz6ak u vrtić, tako da je moja Rea nakon dobrih iskustava s igraonicom bezbolno krenula u vrtić, bez suza. Toga sam se bojala jer smo svaki dan bile zajedno. Kad sam počela raditi više nisam morala brinuti. Sad se na veliko pripremamo za završnu priredbu, na taj način vrtić ispraća predškolce velikom kostimiranom priredbom, i u tome sudjeluju svi vrtićanci sa svojim tetama. Naša grupa će biti vile i vilenjaci a tema cijele priredbe je čarobna šuma. Moja jedina obaveza je kupiti bijele tajice za svoju vilu. Sve ostalo šiju tete i ukrase djeca sami izrađuju. 
 :Love:  za tete Jasnu R. i Jasnu B.

----------


## tridesetri

> Išla sam neki dan prijaviti Elu na natječaj za jaslice, državne. Na oglasnoj ploči sam usput pročitala tjedni menu. Ljudi dragi, to je horor - hrenovke, frigani 'riblji' štapići i slične stvari. Kad sam pitala u Tajništvu o kvaliteti hrane, odgovor je bio 'prema normativu'. Pa dobro, kakav je taj normativ? Ili ga ipak zaobilaze? Možemo li tu išta? 
> Netko je pitao jesmo li spremni platiti pet puta više za sto puta bolje uvjete - MM i ja, trenutno, nismo. Uostalom, i siromašna djeca imaju pravo na zdravi ishranu.


ovo sa hranom je istina. moja m. je kratko isla u jaslice i uvijek je na oglasnoj ploci bio izvjesen menu. ljudi moji to zaista jest strasno. hrenovke, frigano...za uzinu pak nutela, pastete, keksi. ma uzas jedan. znam da se ne mozemo svi sloziti oko ishrane ali mislim da se zasita bas svi slazu u tome da su hrenovke i pastete totalno nekvalitetna hrana. pa ako nemaju novaca radje nak im daju zgance za dorucak, rucak i veceru...
a sto se tice privatnih vrtica i "jesmo li spremni platiti pet puta više za sto puta bolje uvjete" ja sam bila spremna, mi smo placali 1200 kn za poludnevni program u privatnom vrticu. ali problem je u tome sto nista puno vise ne dobijes za te novce. hranu su dobivali iz obliznjeg drzavnog vrtica. teta je bilo mrvicu vise, ali ne bas bogzna sto. jedino sto je bilo bolje su skupe igracke i novi, lijepo uredjeni prostor, ali fuckas to...to je najmanje bitno.

----------


## Mala

> lalah prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne znam za Zg
> U Splitu ne bih imala nošta protiv
> da sam u Puli dobila bi živčani
> 
> 
> Zašto?
> Ja pijem vodu iz špine. Zar ne bih trebala?



i mene ovo zanima... piju je i u vrtiću.

----------


## Maleno

Apsolutno svima je u intertesu da se normativi prilagode današnjem vremenu. Znate li da mi radimo po normativima iz osamdesetih ????? i to je jako krvav posao. Individualan pristup djetetu se može osigurati samo rano ujutro i/ili pri odlasku, i u toku dana kada se rastrgaš na 23 strane!

Veliki je problem nažalost politika. Vrtića jednostavno nema dovoljno!!!! Odgajatelja ima i previše, na burzi ih čami 400, a vrtići se ne grade.
Ono što piše po novinama da se otvaraju novi vrtići je čista obmana. Da, otvaraju se novi OBJEKTI u koji se stavlja stari vrtić koji je bio rasturen po 5 područnih objekata, a naprave se eventualno 2 nove grupe!

U ovoj državi odgoj i obrazovanje su na jako niskom položaju, bitnije je da se izgradi novi bazen, a ne vrtić ili škola!   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :shock: :shock:

----------


## pikula

Mi krecemo u privatni vrtic upravo zato - svida mi se ovo pet puta vise  sto puta  bolje   :Smile:  , ali nije ni do toga lako doci- mi smo jedva nasli jedan koji nam se svida - vecina privatnih v. ima puno (citaj previse) programa i navodno male grupe, ali zapravo državni imaju veci  i prilagodeniji prostor, cesto strozi nadzor i vise zaposlenih - ne mozete reci da su dvije tete na 25 djece, ako jedna kuha rucak i imaju jedan vece na tri grupe u podrumu, a djeca spavaju na nekakvim improviziranim lezaljkama. Hocu reci nije uvijek skuplje bolje treba se to uvijek dobro istraziti, a i kod nas je lova uvijek osjetljivo pitanje. Kod nas je to pitanje prioriteta ( smrc - ne bumo isli na more, a i drvenina i parketi budu vjerojatno cekali da djeca krenu skolu), ali kod nekog je na zalost pitanje egzistencije

----------


## lunic

E vrtici iz bajke!!!!!Eto mi u Vukovaru moramo se odluciti hoce li nam dijete ici u "hrvatski" ili "srpski" vrtic...

----------


## šnjavi

evo, mi smo sada na pragu jaslica i mora reći da smo štošta doživjeli u vrtiću; kada sam išla po zahtjev održano mi je mini predavanje od strane tajnice (?!) kako trebam prestati dojiti (zašto? pa zato! pa... bit će djetetu lakše), pa onda žašto, pobogu, platnene pelene, je li to liječnik prepisao djetetu? itd. grozno. o jelovniku dijelim mišljenje - prestrašno. to je otprilike logika - sladoled od jagode je zdrav jer u njemu ima jagoda. uglavnom - hrpa polupismenih baba (žutih brkatih partizanki) koje kroje tuđe sudbine. za tete još ne znam, ali i one često stoje nasred dvorišta i puše dok klinci rade tko zna što i tko zna s kim jer je dvorište veliko i ide iza vrtića gdje su iskopane jamice ispod ograde tako da se klinci mogu provući

----------


## tweety

> evo, mi smo sada na pragu jaslica i mora reći da smo štošta doživjeli u vrtiću; kada sam išla po zahtjev održano mi je mini predavanje od strane tajnice (?!) kako trebam prestati dojiti (zašto? pa zato! pa... bit će djetetu lakše), pa onda žašto, pobogu, platnene pelene, je li to liječnik prepisao djetetu? itd. grozno. o jelovniku dijelim mišljenje - prestrašno. to je otprilike logika - sladoled od jagode je zdrav jer u njemu ima jagoda. uglavnom - hrpa polupismenih baba (žutih brkatih partizanki) koje kroje tuđe sudbine. za tete još ne znam, ali i one često stoje nasred dvorišta i puše dok klinci rade tko zna što i tko zna s kim jer je dvorište veliko i ide iza vrtića gdje su iskopane jamice ispod ograde tako da se klinci mogu provući


zašto daješ dijete u jaslice o kojima imaš tako loše mišljenje?ovo je off tipic pa možda nije ovdje mjesto za ovo pitanje, ali morala sam pitati.

----------


## kovke

> kada sam išla po zahtjev održano mi je mini predavanje od strane tajnice (?!) kako trebam prestati dojiti (zašto? pa zato! pa... bit će djetetu lakše),


meni je na razgovoru svaki treći odgovor bio cika i viša med. sestra je na kraju rekla da bih trebala izbaciti podnevno cicanje-dobro da je nisam pitala, a koje, prvo, drugo ili treće.  :Grin:  
Ma znam da bi možda bilo lakše, ali smanjit ću kad krene, naravno da neću dolazit s posla u vrtić da ga podojim

----------


## BusyBee

Sto se tice pulske vode, i moja je pije u vrticu - nisu dali da se donose vece kolicine pa joj pripremim bocicu od pola litre (iako tete inzistiraju da piju, ako piju vodu, onu iz spine).

Mi nismo popili puslku vodu iz spine od kad sam ja bila trudna (dakle, 6 godina). Usprkos izjavama iz HZJZ, ne vjerujem im ni rijeci - voda je krcata kamenca, cijevi su prastare i jos uvijek u nekim dijelovima dijelom azbestne i moje je misljenje da nije bas bezopasna.
Uz to, od poznanika onkologa dobila sam info kako lijecnici sve vecu pojavu karcinoma u IStri povezuju s izuzetno tvrdom vodom.

----------


## Metvica

> E vrtici iz bajke!!!!!Eto mi u Vukovaru moramo se odluciti hoce li nam dijete ici u "hrvatski" ili "srpski" vrtic...


strašno, lunic!  :shock: 
ponekad zaboravljam u kojoj zemlji živim...  :Sad:

----------


## marilu

Sad ste me vec malo poplasili. Mi se uvijek mislimo vratiti doma. Ne mislim da je tako los vrtic tamo. Ako se i vratimo dogodine, mladji bi kao trebao ici u vrtic, ali mislim da ga ne bih nikada stavila u takvu jednu ustavnovu. Pusenje, piti vodu iz zahoda, hrana (mi smo vegani), neobrazovanost nekih teta itd. To je sve ono sto mu ja mogu pruziti sto puta vise i zasto onda placati nekog. Mi imamo pogresno misljenje o tome da djeca trebaju ici u vrtice i skole tako rano. Oni puno toga mogu nauciti od razllicitih ljudi skojima dolaze u kontakt svakim danom. Posebno ti privatni vrtici, vise se onda isplati ne radititi ili platiti neku dadilju ili nekoga od rodbine da se brine o djeci dok ste na poslu.  
A ipak ako je dijete vec u vrticu i zeljeli biste da vase jede zdravije, e onda mu spremite malu torbicu punu fine zdrave hrane!! Cak i malo vise tako da uvijek moze podijeliti sa malim prijateljima. MOzda cak i ponekad ispeci neku pitu ili kolac za svu djecu i tete. Razgovarati malo sa tetama o zdravlju i sl. i malo ih pozitivno preusmjeravati tako da i one nesto poduzmu u vezi hrane. Mislila sam otvoriti temu o zdravom hranjenju dijece, pa da podijelimo recepte, sugestije i sl.

----------


## teta

> Išla sam neki dan prijaviti Elu na natječaj za jaslice, državne. Na oglasnoj ploči sam usput pročitala tjedni menu. Ljudi dragi, to je horor - hrenovke, frigani 'riblji' štapići i slične stvari. Kad sam pitala u Tajništvu o kvaliteti hrane, odgovor je bio 'prema normativu'. Pa dobro, kakav je taj normativ? Ili ga ipak zaobilaze? Možemo li tu išta? 
> Netko je pitao jesmo li spremni platiti pet puta više za sto puta bolje uvjete - MM i ja, trenutno, nismo. Uostalom, i siromašna djeca imaju pravo na zdravi ishranu.


ne znam koliko ima roditelja koji se brinu za zdravu ishranu djeteta al po iskustvu u vrtiću mislim da ih je neznatan broj jer u mom vrtiću stvarno dobivamo zdravu hranu i pazi se na jelovnik. Svaki dan je povrće za ručak u nekom obliku (salata, prilog ili kao glavno jelo) i voće, ali klinci ne da to ne žele jesti nego neće ni pogledati, samo okreću glavu ili već u startu kad dođu s tanjurom kažu "teta ja bi samo meso" ili "teta ja nebi ovo drugo" misleći na povrće, što samo govori o tome koliko to često viđaju kad ne znaju ni kako se "ovo drugo" zove....a "najbolje" od svega je kad ih pitam što jedu kod kuće, najčešći odgovor je "hrenovke i pomfri"!!!!! Naravno ima i onih (2-3) koji i pojedu koji komadić mrkve ili karfiola...više ne znam kojim tehnikama da ih uvjerim da je to zdravo, a sve sam probala...dok su bili u jaslicama htjeli su jesti sve, ali sada što su stariji sve više izbjegavaju povrće i voće. Razgovarala sam i s roditeljima o tome, ali njima to ne predstavlja neki problem bitno im je samo "da djete bar nešto pojede", što mislim da je pogrešno stajalište i tu ja postajem nemoćna jer djeca od roditelja izravno dobiju odobrenje da odbiju hranu...   :Sad:

----------


## apricot

teta, dobro nam došla   :Smile:  
uvijek nam je drago kada imamo i "drugu stranu", iako smo svi, zapravo, jedna strana - svima nam je stalo do dobrobiti naših najmlađih.

Istina je to što govorite, vrlo malo roditelja je uopće zainteresirano za taj dio, za prehranu i važno im je da je dijete sito, bez obzira zasiti li se hrenovkom ili zdjelicom zobene kaše.

Pokušajmo zajedno poraditi na edukaciji, svaki roditelj u svojoj grupi, za vrijeme roditeljskog sastanka, a tete u grupama, među djecom...

----------


## teta

> teta, dobro nam došla   
> uvijek nam je drago kada imamo i "drugu stranu", iako smo svi, zapravo, jedna strana - svima nam je stalo do dobrobiti naših najmlađih.
> 
> Istina je to što govorite, vrlo malo roditelja je uopće zainteresirano za taj dio, za prehranu i važno im je da je dijete sito, bez obzira zasiti li se hrenovkom ili zdjelicom zobene kaše.
> 
> Pokušajmo zajedno poraditi na edukaciji, svaki roditelj u svojoj grupi, za vrijeme roditeljskog sastanka, a tete u grupama, među djecom...


hvala na dobrodošlici   :Smile:  

Slažem se s vašim mišljenjem i mislim da je stvarno bitno da roditelji i odgajatelji više surađuju jer ipak djeca provedu dosta vremena u vrtiću. Zato bih poručila roditeljima da se slobodno obrate tetama u grupama neka traže roditeljski na neku temu koja ih zanima, jer teško je nama svakog vuči za rukav i ispitivati što misle, pogotovo kad se svi stalno nekud žurimo i nemamo vremena. Mislim da ništa nije nepromjenjivo samo treba malo udružiti snage i rezultati neće izostati, jer nama je svima u interesu dobrobit djece.

----------


## pinta

Kad ovo čitam, još sam više zadovoljna što mi dijete ide u vrtić Mirjam Weiller. na 15 djece su dve-tri tete i maleni imaju svu potrebnu brigu. hrana je dobra. one koje smeta voda iz pipe može umiriti da tamo djeca dobivaju vodu iz automata.
informacije možete dobiti na www.zoz.hr

----------


## Leica

> Kejt prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Išla sam neki dan prijaviti Elu na natječaj za jaslice, državne. Na oglasnoj ploči sam usput pročitala tjedni menu. Ljudi dragi, to je horor - hrenovke, frigani 'riblji' štapići i slične stvari. Kad sam pitala u Tajništvu o kvaliteti hrane, odgovor je bio 'prema normativu'. Pa dobro, kakav je taj normativ? Ili ga ipak zaobilaze? Možemo li tu išta? 
> Netko je pitao jesmo li spremni platiti pet puta više za sto puta bolje uvjete - MM i ja, trenutno, nismo. Uostalom, i siromašna djeca imaju pravo na zdravi ishranu.
> 
> 
> ovo sa hranom je istina. moja m. je kratko isla u jaslice i uvijek je na oglasnoj ploci bio izvjesen menu. ljudi moji to zaista jest strasno. hrenovke, frigano...za uzinu pak nutela, pastete, keksi. ma uzas jedan. znam da se ne mozemo svi sloziti oko ishrane ali mislim da se zasita bas svi slazu u tome da su hrenovke i pastete totalno nekvalitetna hrana. pa ako nemaju novaca radje nak im daju zgance za dorucak, rucak i veceru...
> a sto se tice privatnih vrtica i "jesmo li spremni platiti pet puta više za sto puta bolje uvjete" ja sam bila spremna, mi smo placali 1200 kn za poludnevni program u privatnom vrticu. ali problem je u tome sto nista puno vise ne dobijes za te novce. hranu su dobivali iz obliznjeg drzavnog vrtica. teta je bilo mrvicu vise, ali ne bas bogzna sto. jedino sto je bilo bolje su skupe igracke i novi, lijepo uredjeni prostor, ali fuckas to...to je najmanje bitno.


Apsolutno sve potpisujem !
Evo, kod mene jasličku dječicu ne vode van, jer je tetama preteško obući svu djecu, da samo znate kak to dugo traje....već unaprijed ti naglase da im je najveći problem kad se djeca počinju skidati iz pelena :?  A kad sam starije djete jednom dovela u vrtić nakon što je imala alergiju, i zamolila ih da joj ne daju hranu koja u sebi sadrži konzervanse,odgovor je bio u stilu ak vi doma svojem djetetu dajete konzerve, mi to tu ne dajemo....  :Evil or Very Mad:  Kao hrenovke su super zdrave, a ja stvarno puno tražim  :? A da ne kažem u privatnom vrtiću uz svu "zdravu hranu" djeca dobiju juhu od šampinjona iz vrećice.... I kako sam ja samo zločesta mama koja ne kupujem sok na razrjeđivanje, već moje djete samo pije vodu, baš sam zločesta  :Grin:  . I kak se neću osjećati jadno kad se sjetim da će mi mlađe djete u jaslice u devetom mjesecu jer si  trenutno ne mogu priuštit tetu čuvalicu.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jenny

Ja sam zadovoljna.Uvedena im je zdravija prehrana i srijedom imaju senzomotorne vjezbe u dvorani.ideja se razvila iz toga sto djecica previse sjede pred tv-om,a sve su manje vani.Radi se o jaslicama,starija grupa.
I tetama smo zadovoljni.  :Smile:

----------


## martinez

Moj mali vec par mjeseci ide u jaslice i koma je. Prvo mu je trebalo malo da se navikne i onda je sve bilo super. A onda su poceli problemi s tetama, tj. jednom doticnom tetom: dijete nije presvlacila, derala se na njega, gurala mu je vrucu hranu u usta doke je dijete plakalo, skoro se ugusilo (moja mama je bila dosla po njega ranije). Da bi ja stalno morala ih zivkat i prakticki se svadjat s njima (moj ga muz ujutro odvede, a baka ga pokupi). Onda mu uopce jedan dan nije dala piti! On ne voli caj, a oni samo caj daju, pa im muz donese punu flasicu cedevite il kaj vec pije plus jos jednu bocu istog, samo mu moraju presipati). Ne stavljavljaju ga spavat jer malo odspava ujutro valjda, jedan je dan bio potpuno mokar i premrzao jer se polio s necim. upravo sam saznala i da im nece vise rucati, a one nis, dijete je gladno! a doma jede ko veliki! poludit cu!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------

